# Форум на русском языке  > Аналитика  > Монитор VirusInfo  >  Пойманы в разделе Помогите, отчет за период 20.07.2010 - 21.07.2010

## CyberHelper

Backdoor.Win32.Bredavi.dgm -> c:\documents and settings\стальпром-7\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwznv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13749, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWL [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.IRCBot.pnl -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ssdsds.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Silka.7, BitDefender: Backdoor.Bot.124133, AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp] )Backdoor.Win32.Poison.accz -> c:\driver\files\zerx.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Poison.685, BitDefender: Trojan.VB.NYP, AVAST4: Win32:Sality )Backdoor.Win32.Rbot.kti -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\fucu.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.173, BitDefender: IRC-Worm.Generic.11458, AVAST4: Win32:Flot-E [Trj] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\g5roxuv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\aiztbaf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\qqwgheq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\jl4numo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\eetddcq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\lnuxn4d.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\utxapah.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\lgjtiir.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\xjhodhd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ttltdms.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.62, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ef8ff741.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.64715, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> e:\windows\system32\dyszii.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\mackomqy.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63893 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\pbwvxja.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.62, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ndpxnzg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\fbvsvg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.60, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\hqsfjbh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ioeufce.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\blsskeo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\e4fe62ea.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.64715, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\gcyrzb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\ebuidzv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.62, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.gen -> c:\windows\system32\swvlvor.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.62, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jh -> c:\windows\system32\mjtmyyl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.406997 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jj -> c:\windows\system32\usvzd2j.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.js -> c:\windows\system32\w0x2emd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jv -> c:\windows\system32\x7cvskc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jv -> c:\windows\system32\lzxnjmd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.jz -> c:\windows\system32\mcgojfn.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ka -> c:\windows\system32\ficajmu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20540, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ka -> c:\windows\system32\cv2fskv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20540, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kd -> c:\windows\system32\akg6mzj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63801, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kd -> c:\windows\system32\eqbitx0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63801, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kh -> c:\windows\system32\ibhdrmz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kq -> c:\windows\system32\xxuvywe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kr -> c:\windows\system32\oyitgls.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\sfakwsu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\jzvnsal.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ky -> c:\windows\system32\eurmhnh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.kz -> c:\windows\system32\f3341b85.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop.64715, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.la -> c:\windows\system32\4bdf6ab4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad1.42328, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.li -> c:\windows\system32\3b2c7577.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.md -> c:\windows\system32\dnblfxg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.mo -> c:\windows\system32\vfbprf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ms -> c:\windows\system32\zvhsyx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.ms -> c:\windows\system32\driqst.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.mx -> c:\windows\system32\txgtcny.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.mz -> c:\windows\system32\osspkrx.exe ( NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Backdoor.Win32.Shiz.na -> c:\winxp\system32\xntwsa.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.63, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jeo -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\ojcrkrov\h8[1].zip ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.488, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.16055, AVAST4: Win32:Delfcrypt-F [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jeo -> c:\system volume information\_restore{934ccdfd-8e49-4fb5-884d-8ef7efb2fdfa}\rp133\a0095077.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.IRC.Bot.488, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.16055, AVAST4: Win32:Delfcrypt-F [Drp] )Net-Worm.Win32.Kolab.jsr -> c:\windows\system32\sopasclib.dll ( BitDefender: DeepScan:Generic.Malware.WX!.1DB50295 )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\windows\owagod.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od1.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.24489, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofa.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20586, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\oga.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20586, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od2.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.22, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od7.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.24489, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BAP trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4501038, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4501038, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofz.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AFQ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-AMO [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20586, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\windows\owagoc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od6.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20586, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\oge.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-AMN [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\windows\owagoa.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\windows\owagob.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4501038, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\of9.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4501038, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.22, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\of7.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20586, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od4.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Siggen.24489, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BAP trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AFQ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:FakeAV-AMO [Trj] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\windows\owagoe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\windows\owagof.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.n -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\of8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\hwwvv.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.Tofsee.7, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GZ.amGfbSIrKU, NOD32: Win32/Tofsee.AA trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\mc80v0g.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.49, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4200549 )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\no5ccjg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20450, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4372314, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\icd6nq6.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20450, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4372314, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Packed.Win32.Katusha.o -> c:\windows\system32\40xftvh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.50, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.380069, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\documents and settings\офис\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwznv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.39578, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWL [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> c:\documents and settings\a&v\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwznv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.39607, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Bredolab.EQ, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWP [Drp] )Packed.Win32.Krap.ao -> e:\documents and settings\базз\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwznv32.exe ( AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWY [Drp] )Trojan.BAT.DelFiles.ez -> c:\windows\system32\fjhdyfhsn.bat ( BitDefender: Trojan.BAT.AACH, NOD32: BAT/Agent.NFC trojan, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan.BAT.DelFiles.ez -> c:\windows\system32\fjhdyfhsn.bat ( BitDefender: Trojan.BAT.AACH, NOD32: BAT/Agent.NFC trojan, AVAST4: VBS:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dkpg -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\ddaqaeh7.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.17743, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534444, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Agent.dkpg -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\ddaqaeh9.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.17743, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534444, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfg -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfg -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofi.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfg -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfh -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfh -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3 )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfm -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.CDV, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfm -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.CDV, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfm -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.CDV, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mfm -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Trojan.FakeAlert.CDV, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgo -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\og0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgo -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgo -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgo -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgr -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogm.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.PIL )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgr -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogp.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.PIL )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgr -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogv.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.PIL )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.CodecPack.mgr -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ogs.exe ( BitDefender: Trojan.Renos.PIL )Trojan-Downloader.Win32.FraudLoad.gxf -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63794, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AFQ trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Agent.cjub -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.15267, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, AVAST4: Win32:SkiMorph [Cryp] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Shiz.dy -> c:\windows\system32\szgadsu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4189309, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Shiz.dy -> c:\windows\system32\em2qhaf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4189309, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Shiz.ej -> c:\windows\system32\wvadkhj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4533740, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Shiz.es -> c:\windows\system32\jb0npsb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4188694, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Shiz.es -> c:\windows\system32\51bj8u3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4188694, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.fik -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\t3l7m89z1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.38023, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4481504, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Dropper.Win32.Small.fik -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\s8z1t79n3.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.38023, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4481504, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.biae -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.bak ( DrWEB: Trojan.SfcPatch.10, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Agent.biae -> c:\windows\system32\sfcfiles.dll ( DrWEB: Trojan.SfcPatch.10, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Shiz.cg -> c:\windows\system32\zqhe2ie.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4173255, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Shiz.cg -> c:\windows\system32\qxphztw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4173255, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Shiz.ci -> c:\windows\system32\pm2xe26.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4180799, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan-Spy.Win32.Shiz.ci -> c:\windows\system32\otisgwc.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4180799, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.aihr -> c:\program files\internet explorer\setupapi.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.aihr -> c:\program files\mozilla firefox\setupapi.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.BHO.aihr -> c:\program files\opera\setupapi.dll ( AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.etui -> c:\windows\system32\21.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.22584, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.266144, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.FD worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.etwp -> c:\documents and settings\an\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.RNI, NOD32: Win32/Inject.NDR trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.etyy -> c:\documents and settings\networkservice\local settings\temporary internet files\content.ie5\r9l40gu2\lol[1].exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.RNI, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.FD worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.etyy -> c:\windows\system32\86.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.RNI, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.FD worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.eugy -> c:\windows\cndrive32.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Agent.Delf.RNI, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.euhk -> c:\recycler\s-1-5-21-7565877588-3405842752-523490569-0767\syscr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, BitDefender: Trojan.Buzus.HU, NOD32: Win32/Peerfrag.FD worm, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.euhy -> c:\windows\system32\msvmiode.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Spambot.9106, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Buzus.euid -> c:\documents and settings\an\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Dialer.wdb -> c:\documents and settings\admin\application data\ltzqai.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Lime.8, BitDefender: Trojan.Dropper.Agent.VAI, NOD32: Win32/Inject.NDR trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.aztf -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\oft.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.aztf -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.aztf -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofn.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen.64461, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.aztq -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.aztq -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.aztq -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13746, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Renos.38, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBB trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.FraudPack.balx -> \un4seen.developments.bass.dotnet.2.4.6.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.DownLoad2.13777, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.KD.21046, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.BBI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:MalOb-BR [Cryp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.IRCbot.aq -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\swv5.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Silka.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4341999, AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.IRCbot.bj -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\a6y2n86c6.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Silka.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4480815, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FL worm, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Oficla.an -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\s1z9r79d5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Oficla.48, BitDefender: Trojan.Sasfis.O )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ae -> c:\windows\system32\qasd31p.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.af -> c:\windows\system32\5ogmmr1.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ai -> c:\windows\system32\zrslyp9.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ai -> c:\windows\system32\r0ifpvg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ap -> c:\windows\system32\raui38d.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ay -> c:\windows\system32\adscwl.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ay -> c:\windows\system32\nytroh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ay -> c:\windows\system32\hbjlhp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.ay -> c:\windows\system32\fuceqt.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\xfpbzbe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63846, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\wvsfzlx.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63846, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\jvuoqgg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63846, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\ryvnxnr.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63846, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\zmcvech.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63846, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.az -> c:\windows\system32\ggdnark.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63846, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\emdyief.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\guoryea.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\wmhmxvk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\imfercf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\gsgfmrw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\kivbcmj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\mohxpek.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\aonwzpq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\euo3jxq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\jfsmayi.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\zvphhab.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\mhzwitf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\jrjrowd.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bb -> c:\windows\system32\xhoxswm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bc -> c:\windows\system32\4dgtrb8.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bd -> c:\windows\system32\hpxfsbs.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bd -> c:\windows\system32\wpcto31.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bd -> c:\windows\system32\ylqgcjf.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bd -> c:\windows\system32\nknapja.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bd -> c:\windows\system32\izcsjms.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.be -> c:\windows\system32\nrzaeq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.59, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.be -> c:\windows\system32\hxvprp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.59, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bh -> c:\windows\system32\fkxmsa.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4540210, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bi -> c:\windows\system32\jodoqxk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bi -> c:\windows\system32\fhx0rv5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bj -> c:\windows\system32\ywihqkg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bk -> c:\windows\system32\oqftmol.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bk -> c:\windows\system32\tyognuu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bk -> c:\windows\system32\eectlgw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bk -> c:\windows\system32\jgnzabo.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bm -> c:\windows\system32\lbwskjg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bm -> c:\windows\system32\cwyjnth.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bm -> c:\windows\system32\ywszytb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.55, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bo -> c:\windows\system32\xwnkxvy.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bo -> c:\windows\system32\gjvgmhv.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bo -> c:\windows\system32\cjglkwg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bo -> c:\windows\system32\djrhnqw.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bo -> c:\windows\system32\lscfqwb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bo -> c:\windows\system32\0jf92rg.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bo -> c:\windows\system32\nqfntkb.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.br -> e:\windows\system32\6b7e358d.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.br -> c:\windows\system32\fb13352.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bs -> c:\windows\system32\ntfuvre.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bs -> c:\windows\system32\azlrxro.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bs -> c:\windows\system32\y5hudsq.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.bw -> c:\winxp\system32\6a937a7b.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63951, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAI trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.e -> c:\windows\system32\bnnabit.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4539357, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.e -> c:\windows\system32\bfmcli7.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4539357, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.e -> c:\windows\system32\fa7jxmm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4539357, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.e -> c:\windows\system32\rdcr0te.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4539357, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.m -> c:\windows\system32\mvzytfk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53 )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.r -> c:\windows\system32\khslqn4.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.s -> c:\windows\system32\e3cdkx5.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4472924, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.t -> c:\windows\system32\ftsgzwe.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NAL trojan )Trojan.Win32.Jorik.Shiz.z -> c:\windows\system32\uqawbra.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.53, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4534165 )Trojan.Win32.Monder.dixx -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\od9.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.61712, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AUU trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Trojan-gen )Trojan.Win32.Monder.djfz -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\off.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63794, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan )Trojan.Win32.Monder.djfz -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofh.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63794, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan )Trojan.Win32.Monder.djfz -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\ofk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Siggen1.63794, BitDefender: Gen:Variant.Vundo.3, NOD32: Win32/TrojanDownloader.FakeAlert.AQI trojan )Trojan.Win32.Qhost.nfq -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\eedm.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Hosts.373, BitDefender: Gen:Trojan.Heur.GZ.dmKfbSouOSbc )Trojan.Win32.Scar.chep -> c:\windows\system32\hw1jhxu.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.390317, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.chgn -> c:\windows\system32\ozokdbj.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.374603, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cigg -> c:\windows\system32\mq4mp31.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4202245, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cigm -> c:\windows\system32\vgsb7io.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.375381, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cigm -> c:\windows\system32\cgvl0nk.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20375, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.375381, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.cjtz -> c:\windows\system32\cfspnu6.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Backdoor.Generic.377164, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Rootkit-gen [Rtk] )Trojan.Win32.Scar.ckbq -> c:\windows\system32\qsrhgwn.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4162006, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.ckbq -> c:\windows\system32\vzcfajp.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.Packed.20385, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4162006, NOD32: Win32/Spy.Shiz.NBD trojan, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.Scar.ckki -> c:\windows\system32\yticem0.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.PWS.Ibank.49, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4201483, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Trojan.Win32.VB.afay -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\e7c2p69t9.exe ( DrWEB: Dialer.Zonect, BitDefender: Dialer.Generic.52795, AVAST4: Win32:Dialer-gen [Dialer] )Trojan.Win32.VBKrypt.cub -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\local settings\temp\p2b7x88i5.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Silka.7, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.4508490, NOD32: Win32/AutoRun.IRCBot.FL worm, AVAST4: Win32:Dropper-gen [Drp] )Worm.Win32.AutoRun.hal -> d:\windows\system32\vgagl.dll ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.origin, AVAST4: Win32:Spyware-gen [Spy] )Worm.Win32.Pinit.oa -> c:\documents and settings\admin\главное меню\программы\автозагрузка\wwwznv32.exe ( DrWEB: Trojan.MulDrop1.39607, BitDefender: Trojan.Downloader.Bredolab.EQ, AVAST4: Win32:Crypt-GWP [Drp] )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\ddaqaeu2.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.16565, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3690701, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> c:\doda\beek\april2x4.exe ( DrWEB: BackDoor.BotSiggen.38, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3732829, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> c:\drive\bin\april2.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.19006, BitDefender: Trojan.Generic.3659917, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )Worm.Win32.VBNA.b -> c:\documents and settings\андрей\a2s4f43q4.exe ( DrWEB: Win32.HLLW.Autoruner.17743, BitDefender: Worm.Generic.257891, AVAST4: Win32:Malware-gen )

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

